# Post workout carbs



## Straight30weight (Dec 21, 2018)

I’m starting to have issues after my workout with getting sick. Dizzy, weak, shaky. I’m looking for a post workout carb to add to my diet. Keep in mind I’m cutting. Thoughts?


----------



## Beezy (Dec 21, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I’m starting to have issues after my workout with getting sick. Dizzy, weak, shaky. I’m looking for a post workout carb to add to my diet. Keep in mind I’m cutting. Thoughts?



I lift from 5:00-5:50AM on weekdays, and can’t eat that early for whatever reason so I was having the same issue.
I added half a packet of nestle hot chocolate powder to my protein shake and have this problem no more. 

You might just be cutting too hard though.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2018)

Karbolyn...


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 21, 2018)

It's better to think proactive (prevent the problem from occurring) rather than reactive here. I'd focus more on reducing volume to solve the issue if you're cutting. That or intra-wo carbs (Gatorade ftw).


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> It's better to think proactive (prevent the problem from occurring) rather than reactive here. I'd focus more on reducing volume to solve the issue if you're cutting. That or intra-wo carbs (Gatorade ftw).



^^^ that.

If you are getting sick, then you are waiting too long.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 21, 2018)

Pop tarts...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 21, 2018)

Zilla made a valid recommendation. I'm currently on a strict deficit as well and made adjustments to my volume during  training.  Though I'm strictly dieting I'm also making sure my pre workout meal is sufficient enough to get me through training


----------



## bigdog (Dec 21, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pop tarts...


I'm guilty here!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 21, 2018)

bigdog said:


> I'm guilty here!



Guilty of what? Getting big?


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 21, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> It's better to think proactive (prevent the problem from occurring) rather than reactive here. I'd focus more on reducing volume to solve the issue if you're cutting. That or intra-wo carbs (Gatorade ftw).


I'll start here, with Gatorade. See how that goes.


----------



## German89 (Dec 21, 2018)

No post workout carbs here.


Lucky charms preworkout though


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 21, 2018)

German89 said:


> No post workout carbs here.
> 
> 
> Lucky charms preworkout though



Those lucky leprechaun's are a game changer


----------



## bigdog (Dec 21, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Guilty of what? Getting big?



yep! its a guilty pleasure brother.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 21, 2018)

Carbs all day long here, cutting or not cutting.  Just more or less.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 21, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Zilla made a valid recommendation. I'm currently on a strict deficit as well and made adjustments to my volume during  training.  Though I'm strictly dieting I'm also making sure my pre workout meal is sufficient enough to get me through training



I expect photos after this hard work...please lol


----------



## Jada (Dec 22, 2018)

I use a banana with my 48grams of protien


----------



## daddyboul (Dec 22, 2018)

​Glad to see your still consuming carbs post workout, some guys when cutting really think their protein shake is enough. This is a really good snippet explaining optimal carbohydrate consumption post-workout, while also providing a more realistic; however, just as effective approach

The highest muscle glycogen synthesis rates have been reported when large amounts of carbohydrate (1.0–1.85 g/kg/h) are consumed immediately post-exercise and at 15.60 minute intervals thereafter, for up to 5 hours post-exercise. When carbohydrate ingestion is delayed by several hours, this may lead to ∼50% lower rates of muscle glycogen synthesis. The addition of certain amino acids and/ or proteins to a carbohydrate supplement can increase muscle glycogen synthesis rates, most probably because of an enhanced insulin response. However, when carbohydrate intake is high (≥1.2 g/kg/h) and provided at regular intervals, a further increase in insulin concentrations by additional supplementation of protein and/or amino acids does not further increase the rate of muscle glycogen synthesis. Thus, when carbohydrate intake is insufficient (<1.2 g/kg/h), the addition of certain amino acids and/or proteins may be beneficial for muscle glycogen synthesis. Furthermore, ingestion of insulinotropic protein and/or amino acid mixtures might stimulate post-exercise net muscle protein anabolism. Suggestions have been made that carbohydrate availability is the main limiting factor for glycogen synthesis. A large part of the ingested glucose that enters the bloodstream appears to be extracted by tissues other than the exercise muscle (i.e. liver, other muscle groups or fat tissue) and may therefore limit the amount of glucose available to maximise muscle glycogen synthesis rates. Furthermore, intestinal glucose absorption may also be a rate-limiting factor for muscle glycogen synthesis when large quantities (>1 g/min) of glucose are ingested following exercise-
Jentjens, R. & Jeukendrup, A.E. Sports Med (2003) 33: 117. https://doi.org/10.2165/00007256-200333020-00004

You're already doing the right thing consuming what your body needs, but I just put that there in case someone down the road sees it, that could benefit from it. But to answer your actual question, I personally find dextrose really easy on my stomach and practical to use. Its pretty common and I'm sure you've seen it before, but I have always found it easy mixing my protein directly with my milk and dextrose(pretty dam sweet though, that's for sure). Youll definitely get a quick secretion of insulin via the pancreas as well with dextrose. As always don't forget your low glycemic carbs for increasing fat oxidation.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 1, 2019)

To be honest, I use Fairlife Chocolate Milk(2 Cups) with a scoop of hydrolyzed whey isolate and glucose polymers.
Roughly- 48g protein(fast and moderate acting) and 80g of carbs(sugar) post workout.  Works great even while cutting.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 1, 2019)

A couple jolly ranchers or some type of simple sugar. I know your cutting so keep it minimal you don’t want a huge spike just enough to replace some lost glucose. I was having this same issue a couple years ago while I was on a strict cut and it helped tremendously.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 5, 2019)

Jin said:


> Karbolyn...



Have you tried this? Ive had several people suggest it at my gym since i am cutting carbs out of my diet but need something to fuel through my workout...


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> Have you tried this? Ive had several people suggest it at my gym since i am cutting carbs out of my diet but need something to fuel through my workout...



Yes. Big fan. Been using it for about 2 years.


----------



## Beezy (Jan 5, 2019)

Jin said:


> Karbolyn...



I was just reading about it on Amazon.

Why do I get the feeling that the guy who answered the question is a vet at UGBB?
I’m even starting to wonder which one of you is Marcus...


----------



## stanley (Jan 5, 2019)

i used to be the same.dizy ect ect
now i drink a carb loaded juice before and during the workout .
problem solved for me.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 6, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pop tarts...


PoP tArTs ArE aNaBoLiC


----------

